
Show HN: TripMind: Chrome extension automatically organizes your travel research - itaileibowitz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jefanopdgmnpggnnicgfkbajikmabhgf/
======
code_research
I can not install this in ubuntu / chromium:

    
    
      There was a problem adding the item to Chrome. Please refresh the page and try again.
      Details
      Image decode failed

------
itaileibowitz
To try it out, install then imagine you're planning a trip to somewhere -
e.g., type "Things to do in Paris" into Google then check how it organizes the
information for you. Feedback most welcome!

